
Private Pilots Get Their Chance to Fly into Major Airports - psim1
https://www.wsj.com/articles/now-arriving-at-jfk-private-pilots-get-their-chance-to-fly-into-major-airports-11594924407
======
koz1000
Back in April I spotted a Cessna 182 doing some late night touch-and-gos...at
Chicago ORD.

[https://imgur.com/a/dIWXfij](https://imgur.com/a/dIWXfij)

~~~
griffinkelly
I wonder if you could still get away with this right now?

~~~
koz1000
Probably. Here’s someone that did it 4 years ago (although it was just a full-
stop taxi and back out). It just takes some polite asking to TRACON on a
hopefully quiet night.

[https://youtu.be/vipvtaRbQho](https://youtu.be/vipvtaRbQho)

------
EPiXNiCROS
Private Pilots have always been able to fly into major airports.

~~~
psim1
Yes, at ATC’s discretion. Which you won’t receive, at least not cheerfully, at
a busy airport.

